# CAPE COD STRIPERS



## toro (Oct 1, 2007)

The company I work for has sent me to Cape Cod MASS for a year to build a hotel and I decided to bring the waders and some rods to go after the stripers I have heard all the yankees back home talk so proudly about. I do have to say that I am impressed with the species and the tactics. I started fishing when I first got here pretty regular and only came up with small SCHOOLIES as they call them but those can still be alot of fun because the size limit is 28" so a 24" fish is still a hell of a catch for my inshore standard. Met a guy up here who offered to take me fishing at one of his honey holes and it was incredible. We waded out about 100 yards and started casting 2 oz. top water into a channel and BAM:hoppingmad the action started keepers hitting top water like missiles truly an extreme sport, I had a blast. I did not get any of mine to cooperate back to the shore but the guy I was with kept this 37" for the grill. Here is a pic


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Toro.Cape Cod is truly a great place to be,this time of year,and right through to xmas.I will be there camping in september myself.Fishing for stripers in the Canal.I live here in Pensacola right now.Theres also some great freshwater pond fishing there too on Cape Cod.It sure is a very different fishing scenario than here on the gulf coast.Toro your in for a great fishing experiance,if you can get enough free time from work HE HE.PS I might see you there in september.


----------

